#  >  > General Forum >  >  > Main Forum >  >  How can I reduce my fear?

## Roshani

I always fear any situation and any places, so please suggest me how can I reduce my fear? If anyone gives the tips, It'll more help to me.

----------


## Bhavya

> I always fear any situation and any places, so please suggest me how can I reduce my fear? If anyone gives the tips, It'll more help to me.


Face your fears that's the only way to overcome it. Don't run away from your fears.

----------


## sayyeshaa

Hello Roshni,

When I get afraid, I follow these few things. I'm It's will help you  :Smile: 

1) I motivate myself: Self-motivation is the best way to increase your confidence level.
2) Get support from others: Don't be shy to ask suggestion or help for your troubled situation.
3) Think positive way: Think in your mind like I'm a brave girl, I can do everything. These ways will make you face your fears.9:44 AM

----------


## Roshani

Yes, I can understand. These are very useful to me thank you for your tips.

----------


## Kyle Arnold

i am really of heights , i tried parachute jumping , i went to the SixFlags ( but i am sill scared when look from my window on the 15th floor.

----------


## Bhavya

> i am really of heights , i tried parachute jumping , i went to the SixFlags ( but i am sill scared when look from my window on the 15th floor.


As I said above facing the fear is best way to overcome it. So, appreciate your efforts,trust me eventually you'll get rid of your fear for heights.

----------


## Souravsaxena

I totaly agree wid you on this is the only way to *push you up from the fear* 

Example -

We always have a fear from failing in exam ? 

what we do for it 
push ourself harder to get skilled on that subject or topic which indirectly overcome our failure for exam 

moral of the story if you are having fear , you do something at least something to get rid off ( in this case at least you push yourself to get passing marks right  :Thumbs: )

these small steps of life makes us more strong 

once fear is gone - after that it wont be a fear anymore

----------


## Bhavya

> I totaly agree wid you on this is the only way to *push you up from the fear* 
> 
> Example -
> 
> We always have a fear from failing in exam ? 
> 
> what we do for it 
> push ourself harder to get skilled on that subject or topic which indirectly overcome our failure for exam 
> 
> ...


True, pushing through our fear is the way to overcome it and as you said it'll make us more stronger.

----------


## Kyle Arnold

> I always fear any situation and any places, so please suggest me how can I reduce my fear? If anyone gives the tips, It'll more help to me.


hi, do you have a good friend or boyfriend? Maybe you are missing someone close who would hold you? Now sites with online acquaintances are quite common on one of these I met my husband, look for a friend and support on find new friends

----------


## Bhavya

> hi, do you have a good friend or boyfriend? Maybe you are missing someone close who would hold you? Now sites with online acquaintances are quite common on one of these I met my husband, look for a friend and support on find new friends


Hi Kyle Arnold,

Is online dating safe? Can we keep our privacy secure on online dating sites? , As you already used online dating and found your husband there, can you please share your experience with us?

----------

